# Soleil AKC CD today



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Wow, the Kentuckiana Cluster is huge! We had obedience in the middle of grooming amd breed rings as far as the eye could see! Little country gal never saw anything like it before. There were 19 in our class and only 7 left standing. 

It was not our finest performance but I am very glad for the green! Title in three shows.

U-CD Merry Meet Walkin' On Sunshine CD says it is a long way from a rural Missouri dog pound to the Kentuckiana Cluster. Exhausted but having fun!


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Go Samba!!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations Carla and Soliel!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you both!! I hope you bought yourself and Soliel something really great at the show


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That's wonderful! Congratulations! :happyboogie:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a great Brag!! Congratulations guys!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great! Congratulations.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great news! Congrats!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)




----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!!!

Woohoo! Not sure how I missed this, sorry for the late congrats!!!

Gorgeous photo's!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Congrats!! On to Open and the "fun" stuff!!!


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

Great job you two! Wonderful photos as well.


----------

